# Supplements my daughter wants,, Help



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My daughter, 29 years old, was asking if I could get her some supplements she feels are working for her. She is kind of broke.
So, this is what she wants.
Ashagannda
Shisandra
HTP-5
If you know of a solid brand that sells this reasonably, and offers quality product, please advise.
Thnx


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> My daughter, 29 years old, was asking if I could get her some supplements she feels are working for her. She is kind of broke.
> So, this is what she wants.
> Ashagannda
> Shisandra
> ...


I will admit to not knowing what any of that is!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't know about any of those. If they are immune boosters, be careful. Niece who is a nurse told me many of them seem to aggravate this crap. Megadoses of vitamin C is recommended. Only Tylenol and definitely no NSAIDs.
Elderberry is a big No-No.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Why no NSAIDs? A placebo would probably do me more good than Tylenol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Why no NSAIDs? A placebo would probably do me more good than Tylenol.


Same here, but as I said she said, it aggravates the situation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Same here. Never heard of that stuff and my wife it more of a health food supplement guru than Granny Clampett.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> Same here, but as I said she said, it aggravates the situation.


Right, but I was hoping you knew why.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Right, but I was hoping you knew why.


Dear, I am an avionics tech on UH-60s. Ask me a question about them and I'll give you an expert answer.
Ask me a question about why my niece told me to do what she told me to do and I'll tell you nothing more than because she said so. :tango_face_smile:

She was told the same thing Work Wifey's nurse-daughter told her. That's confirmation.

All I can imagine is that it is a chemical thing that I don't understand.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NSAID's aggravate bleeding. That may be one reason.
I know that I took so many for so long for osteoarthritis they ate an ulcer into my stomach that almost killed me. It was the biggest the internist ever saw.


----------



## MindMagick (Feb 25, 2020)

HTP-5 is the precurser to Melatonin development in the body which produces sleep.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Why no NSAIDs? A placebo would probably do me more good than Tylenol.


Is it safe to take ibuprofen to treat symptoms of COVID-19?

Some French doctors advise against using ibuprofen (Motrin, Advil, many generic versions) for COVID-19 symptoms based on reports of otherwise healthy people with confirmed COVID-19 who were taking an NSAID for symptom relief and developed a severe illness, especially pneumonia. These are only observations and not based on scientific studies.

The WHO initially recommended using acetaminophen instead of ibuprofen to help reduce fever and aches and pains related to this coronavirus infection, but now states that either acetaminophen or ibuprofen can be used. Rapid changes in recommendations create uncertainty. Since some doctors remain concerned about NSAIDs, it still seems prudent to choose acetaminophen first, with a total dose not exceeding 3,000 milligrams per day.

However, if you suspect or know you have COVID-19 and cannot take acetaminophen, or have taken the maximum dose and still need symptom relief, taking over-the-counter ibuprofen does not need to be specifically avoided.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Why no NSAIDs? A placebo would probably do me more good than Tylenol.


I read it had something to do with the syndrome associated with aspirin and children with colds or flu.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> NSAID's aggravate bleeding. That may be one reason.
> I know that I took so many for so long for osteoarthritis they ate an ulcer into my stomach that almost killed me. It was the biggest the internist ever saw.


I am fairly certain that they also gave my grandmother stomach cancer. She was taking them for the same thing you were, and in massive dosages.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

And if you are a Tylenol supporter, . . . just remember that each and every tylenol damages your liver in the same way a shot of rot gut whiskey does. Many a drunk took to his casket early because he (she) followed the nightly drunk with a hand full of tylenol to whack the hangover. 

Plus there are a lot of folks (I'm one) who could pick a stone out of the driveway, . . . swallow it, . . . and it would do about as good as a tylenol.

Fortunately, . . . have not needed any pain killer, . . . but my Bayer bottle awaits my need . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Don't know about any of those. If they are immune boosters, be careful. Niece who is a nurse told me many of them seem to aggravate this crap. Megadoses of vitamin C is recommended. Only Tylenol and definitely no NSAIDs.
> Elderberry is a big No-No.


 @Denton , 
what's going on with elderberry? My wife and daughter has used that in the recent past for fighting off normal bugs. Please hook me up with what you know so I can educate my woman folk. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> @*Denton* ,
> what's going on with elderberry? My wife and daughter has used that in the recent past for fighting off normal bugs. Please hook me up with what you know so I can educate my woman folk. Thanks in advance.


 @Denton Me too, thanks!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks, @fangfarrier and @Bigfoot63 for that additional information.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> @Denton ,
> what's going on with elderberry? My wife and daughter has used that in the recent past for fighting off normal bugs. Please hook me up with what you know so I can educate my woman folk. Thanks in advance.


Beats me. All I know is the niece told me to NOT be taking it for the Chinese flu.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jacinda said:


> Agree with you


jacinda,

You are fixin to get the boot you know that don't you?
@Mish @Denton somebody spilled some jacinda all over the floor, clean up please!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> jacinda,
> 
> You are fixin to get the boot you know that don't you?
> @Mish @Denton somebody spilled some jacinda all over the floor, clean up please!


Huh? Who are you seeing? :vs_smirk:
She gone.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, I gave her and the grand kids, with dosage recommendations, Vitamin C, chewable types. They are only 100 mg each..
The HTP-5 for melatonin, sleep. Hmm
I think due to her former usage of certain things, she is trying to find ways to sleep and relax..legally without going back


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i took combos of melatonin and Valerian Root..gave me insominia. Seeepy tea zonks me out.
https://www.tuck.com/teas-improve-sleep/
The Best Teas for Sleep

Twinings of London Nightly Calm Green Tea

Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime Extra Wellness Tea

Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime Herbal Tea

Bigelow Sweet Dreams Herbal Tea

Twinings of London Nightly Calm Herbal Tea

Traditional Medicinals Organic Chamomile with Lavender Tea

Yogi Bedtime Tea


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

too much of a good thing, is, well, bad in some cases. I've taken 3-6mg of melatonin before and was up all night! I start with 0.5 mg, and that seems about right...just don't take it too many nights in a row...

Yes, I've read Elderberry syrup is NOT good with this novel virus also. Nor are Tylenol type products. Not that they are Ever any good for your body, as mentioned.

I have been using Colloidal Silver nasal spray every day - besides all the "usual" supplements. Hard to find that stuff online any longer!!

peace, & health,
Michael J.


----------



## Shelterinplace1963 (Mar 9, 2020)

Denton said:


> Don't know about any of those. If they are immune boosters, be careful. Niece who is a nurse told me many of them seem to aggravate this crap. Megadoses of vitamin C is recommended. Only Tylenol and definitely no NSAIDs.
> Elderberry is a big No-No.


Elderberry is a no-no? I had heard it was great for building up the immune system. Dang, back to Vit C again...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Shelterinplace1963 said:


> Elderberry is a no-no? I had heard it was great for building up the immune system. Dang, back to Vit C again...


Elderberry is good for building up the immune system and I've been taking it. That's why I was curious about why is supposedly not good to take to build up immunity against this coronavirus.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Shelterinplace1963 said:


> Elderberry is a no-no? I had heard it was great for building up the immune system. Dang, back to Vit C again...


Normally, yes.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Searches on Elderberry for novel corona virus bring up lots of different results. Here's one: 
https://trendflare.com/site/elderberry-warning-for-covid19-coronavirus/

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Preppermed (Apr 7, 2019)

Take a look at GreenMedInfo.comto find a source.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of supplements; back in the 80's and 90's I took ephreda and creatine to aid in workout intesity and post workout recovery. I was lean and healthy. I'd like for the FDA to allow ephedra back on the market. Worked well for me. But government over-reach banned it(ephedrine alkaloids to produce ephedra) because of a handful of deaths that (without solid evidence) were blamed on ephedra.

Just another very small example of government over reaction. 

Get out of the market place, government and go back to concentrating on the Military, Protecting our borders, building interstate roads and bridges to aid in commerce and collecting tariffs from foreign countries.

Everything else is simply the lowest nastiest form of animal excrement...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> i took combos of melatonin and Valerian Root..gave me insominia. Seeepy tea zonks me out.
> https://www.tuck.com/teas-improve-sleep/
> The Best Teas for Sleep
> 
> ...


You missed Twinings Earl Grey, I drink that one, along with Lipton's.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> You missed Twinings Earl Grey, I drink that one, along with Lipton's.


Right, but I wouldn't include those in a list of bedtime teas because they're caffeinated.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Right, but I wouldn't include those in a list of bedtime teas because they're caffeinated.


But, But, But I have a cup of either one before bedtime, does not bother me, maybe because I am a fossil?

I just don't add the scotch to it like it is supposed to have.


----------



## izzy95 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ashagannda is good yes, it's an adaptogen


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just a side note. Some of you may have been on these under different name and then taken off them when they figured out what they were doing to you. Celecoxib: Celebrex was a big one for me Army had me on it delaying surgery . Almost killed me ruining(PT). Near the end of a 5 mile run my heart was about to leave my chest. They replaced it with 1000mg Naproxen farther down the list. and forbid running.

List of NSAIDs

The Generic name is listed first and then the brand names. Over the counter NSAIDs are indicated with an asterisk *.

Aspirin*: Anacin, Ascriptin, Bayer, Bufferin, Ecotrin, Excedrin
Choline and magnesium salicylates: CMT, Tricosal, Trilisate
Choline salicylate: Arthropan
Celecoxib: Celebrex
Diclofenac potassium: Cataflam
Diclofenac sodium: Voltaren, Voltaren XR
Diclofenac sodium with misoprostol: Arthrotec
Diflunisal: Dolobid
Etodolac: Lodine, Lodine XL
Fenoprofen calcium: Nalfon
Flurbiprofen: Ansaid
Ibuprofen: Advil*, Motrin*, Motrin IB, Nuprin
Indomethacin: Indocin, Indocin SR
Ketoprofen: Actron, Orudis, Orudis KT, Oruvail
Magnesium salicylate: Arthritab, Bayer Select, Doan's Pills, Magan, Mobidin, Mobogesic
Meclofenamate sodium: Meclomen
Mefenamic acid: Ponstel
Meloxicam: Mobic
Nabumetone: Relafen
Naproxen: Naprosyn, Naprelan
Naproxen sodium*: Aleve*, Anaprox
Oxaprozin: Daypro
Piroxicam: Feldene
Rofecoxib: Vioxx (Taken off the market after killing hundreds of thousands)
Salsalate: Amigesic, Anaflex 750, Disalcid, Marthritic, Mono-Gesic, Salflex, Salsitab
Sodium salicylate: various generics
Sulindac: Clinoril
Tolmetin sodium: Tolectin
Valdecoxib: Bextra


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Posted twice


----------

